# Brute fuel pump



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys,
I need help determining if my fuel pump is trashed or not. I was going to try and drain the old fuel that has been sitting for who knows how long, and i figured it would be easier to pull the fuel line and turn on the ignition. When I did that I got no fuel out. Its a carb model I bought that is running like crap ,, 750. I pulled the carbs and it was jelly from the old fuel . Should I get a supply of fuel with the line removed? I even hit the start button to see if that would make the pump work. Can anyone advise me on this?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

The carb model does not use an electric fuel pump. That's why.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

It's a vacuum pump that runs of the vacuum lines


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

works for me! I thought for some reason they were all electric. Cool and thanks guys


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope thats one of the beautys of having a carb'd bike....no $500 fuel pump. I think the "i" models have a slightly different pump setup than the SRA models, but I replaced one on my old SRA and it only cost me $35. I havn't studied my 05 750 hard enough to see if it has the same pump or not.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

the 05 SRAs had the 500.00 pumps also then they switched them to the same style as the 750 brute I think in 06 and then I guess stopped make killer money on parts so the made them FI and added another 500.00 Pump LOL....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Gotcha.....mine was an 07 650 SRA, pump was located along the right hand frame rail under the seat, just a simple diaphram pump with 3 lines hooked to it.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the best thing i have ever seen for the carbed models -MR GASKET 42S electric fuel pump, i have installed at least 7 on the older brutes, an cured a lot of tuning problems , the cost around 50.00$ you can wire it to the run- kill switch, this will allow you to run all the lights,winch, or what ever ,to trouble shoot an not run the fuel pump while you are working with it


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yep I run that on my Brute SRA with the 1000 motor and a Mr Gasket Fuel Pump Regulator and is all hooked to a custom Alumium tank,WORKS Great with my CBR 900 Carbs.I have the carbs mounted on a set of BKP Intakes on 750 Heads


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

rmax said:


> the best thing i have ever seen for the carbed models -MR GASKET 42S electric fuel pump, i have installed at least 7 on the older brutes, an cured a lot of tuning problems , the cost around 50.00$ you can wire it to the run- kill switch, this will allow you to run all the lights,winch, or what ever ,to trouble shoot an not run the fuel pump while you are working with it


you run that without a fuel pressure regulator? are you mounting it back near the tank or the carbs?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I just looked it up and that pump RMAX recommended only puts out 2-3.5 psi, so I'm thinking no pressure regulator. I'm sure he will chime in and clerify. That seems like a good mod.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

def something to keep in mind


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't run a fuel pressure regulator with the Mr. Gasket 42S. I have not had a problem within roughly 400 miles.I would think after a while the float needles may need a changing due to constant fuel pressure against them,but I have not run into any issues yet.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

dman66 said:


> I don't run a fuel pressure regulator with the Mr. Gasket 42S. I have not had a problem within roughly 400 miles.I would think after a while the float needles may need a changing due to constant fuel pressure against them,but I have not run into any issues yet.


where have you been mounting them at ? close to the tank as you can or near the carbs?you dont even need to make a return line for it either?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

The Mr. Gasket 42S is mounted right were the old fuel pump mounted.You have to cut off the plastic housing on the new fuel pump to install.There are at least two good write ups on this site about how to install.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

dman66 said:


> The Mr. Gasket 42S is mounted right were the old fuel pump mounted.You have to cut off the plastic housing on the new fuel pump to install.There are at least two good write ups on this site about how to install.


what wires or what did you pull to hook it to the shut off switch?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

TooTall said:


> what wires or what did you pull to hook it to the shut off switch?


i hooked mine up to the acc feed on the fuse box, If i need to t/s something with the key on ill just pull the fuse,


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

cutting the mount off will cancel your warranty ,there is room just in front of the electrical tray to install with mount ,i just used ty raps to secure it to the frame ,as for the wires ,not real sure which 1 i tapped for power just need to find it on the wireing diagram, an no regulator required , i have never had a over pressure problem with this pump


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

IS there any pics. what would you search to find the write ups?


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

redrumredrum89 said:


> IS there any pics. what would you search to find the write ups?


what did you want to see ? . . .


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I know there's a writeup on kawiriders under vendors - interstate motorsports - fuel pumps threads. You should be able to find it here as well - just do a search in kawasaki forum - search fuel pump mod or Mr. Gasket 42s


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/2...uel-pump-mod-irs-brutes-vacuum-fuel-pump.html


----------

